# BROWN TROUT



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Caught this beautiful Brown trout today in the rain from an unstocked tributary right before the stream became too high and stained to fish well. I got off to a rough start but this made it a day to remember!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice! I lost a solid brown trout about a month ago at eastlake marina. That had to be something special/exciting when you noticed what it was. 

Good job.

Don.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats on the Ohio Brown, welcome to the club, it's small!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How about everyone post where they got their Ohio Brown? You don’t have to be super specific if it’s an unstocked trib but maybe more specific than “Rocky River”. 

I got mine at the Avon Powerplant when they allowed boats back there about 4 years ago.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I can’t say where I don’t fish this creek much but respect it. I’ve caught numerous browns off Cold creek when I use to live in Sandusky however. This is the second brown I’ve caught out of this particular creek and also got a Brook trout from this watershed about 7 years +\-ago.
This brownie was Small but more exciting for me to catch then a Steelhead twice it’s size. It was probably around 16” +\-


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I can’t say where I don’t fish this creek much but respect it. I’ve caught numerous browns off Cold creek when I use to live in Sandusky however. This is the second brown I’ve caught out of this particular creek and also got a Brook trout from this watershed about 7 years +\-ago.
> This brownie was Small but more exciting for me to catch then a Steelhead twice it’s size. It was probably around 16” +\-


Brook trout, well that narrows it down to cold creek and the chagrin river.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

It was not chagrin or cold creek. It’s a creek between Vermilion and the rocky


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> It was not chagrin or cold creek. It’s a creek between Vermilion and the rocky


Well those are the only two bodies of water in the state known to hold brook trout. All the rest of the waters in the state get too warm for them to survive. If you did catch a brook trout there it should have been reported to the DNR so they could study it for brook trout populations.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I lived in Sandusky for awhile and have caught plenty from cold creek to know what they look like. It was a brook trout in a small unstocked tributary didn’t think to contact ODNR


----------



## champion203 (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you get my message?


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Caught mine on a paddle on the rocky on my birthday in April 2016. Also caught about 10 Steelhead before this guy.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great fish


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...about 20 years ago I was out in solon fishing a run off creek along side the road. And was catching some form of trout...ranger pulled over and checked my license and told me the fish that I was catching were brook trout and not to keep any...don't know for sure if they were <brooks> or not...but didnt keep any as I was there trying to catch Chubs for cat fishing.

...this was in the metropark system in solon.

Don.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

If you get a professor Higbees Map of the watersheds and fish or explore the smaller tribs you would be surprised


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cool fishing post.
I got mine at upper Clear Fork. Does that count?
I'd love to catch one from Erie tribs but haven't yet in OH at least. Caught a 20 incher in Elk Creek, PA though.
Rickerd


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i know its off the location and i dont fish for browns but when i visit the wifes relatives in wisconson i go to a town called port washington to cast for kings and cohos. I have caught several browns over the years and Ive netted several for others and some of them huge. 15 lb. to 20 lb. fish. not very many that big but lots in the 10lb. range. been going there for forty years now and everytime i do i get spoiled coming home, its hard then to go back after crappie.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hey sniper thnx for the pics thse browns are so pretty. hey wouldn't everyone be surprised if you drive the tanker that stocks the fish hahahahahahah just kiddin lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Plot twist lol


----------

